# Wedding @ The Twin Oaks House & Garden, San Diego



## codymeyer (Sep 20, 2010)

Amy and Michael got married at the beautiful Twin Oaks House and Garden in San Marcos California a couple of weeks ago. Here are some of my favorite shots. I would love some C&C...and if you have any questions let me know!

As always, more images on my blog 


1



2



3




4



5



6



7



8


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I like the set!  Great work.  Minor nit pick on photo 5.  I feel like im falling to the left. haha.


----------



## bigboi3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lookin at the veranda it looks straight.. the ground is just not.


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 20, 2010)

Overall, very nice
Be careful with brides that are heavyset (image 3). You made her look bigger then she really is. Its a nice shot *BUT* not for this bride.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Sep 21, 2010)

love the concept of number 2


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2010)

I liked the soft, romatic feeling of the processing on #5, and a nice low-angle camera position too...having the camera that low really,really adds to the feeling of the shot.


----------



## timbearden (Sep 21, 2010)

I photographed a wedding there a couple years back.  I love the location.  Everything is at one site.  Great pictures.


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 21, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> Overall, very nice
> Be careful with brides that are heavyset (image 3). You made her look bigger then she really is. Its a nice shot *BUT* not for this bride.




Heavyset????? Seriously????? This bride is NOT heavyset. NOT.

People's perception of what is heavyset these days is disgusting.

She is gorgeous and I actually really like #3, her eyes are very crisp. 

Love the colors in the first shot and the hanging dress photo.

Great job!


----------



## artoledo (Sep 22, 2010)

I think you did a fantastic job on these Cody! I would've love to have seen the entire bouqet in #1 in focus. But thats just me. I love your work!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2010)

i think #8 is also a bit unflattering with the amount of folding skin around the top of the dress.

k, no one was being mean spirited in refering to her as heavy set...but shes not thin. i agree with you that todays perception of thin is groteque but thats not where he was headed with his comment. im pretty confident in that. insulting the bride was not his goal, but i agree that some angles can accentuate someones size.
i agree that she is gorgeous, and truth be told, i prefer her shape over a size 0 any day of the week. i likes my ladies with some curve. 

i get what youre saying but i think his post was meant to be truly helpful.


----------

